
Why self abuse feels okay (even though it isn’t) - somejournaler
https://medium.com/@somejournaler/why-self-abuse-feels-okay-even-though-it-isn-t-b88160839b88
======
DrScump
I think there's some very good content here, but using "self-abuse" instead of
"negative self-talk" (the more standard therapy term) is an unhelpful
distraction in my reading.

